# Are cash back mortgages available in any other EU country?



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2018)

Would anyone know if cash backs are a feature of any other mortgage market? 

My understanding is that the opposite is the case - lenders tend to charge a set-up fee to new customers which makes more commercial sense. 

I would also like to know if cash backs are banned in any other EU country.

Brendan


----------



## Raging Bull (22 Oct 2018)

Plenty of them in the UK but they charge Product fees as you say..about a grand


----------

